
The Hunt for 3ve [pdf] - based2
https://services.google.com/fh/files/blogs/3ve_google_whiteops_whitepaper_final_nov_2018.pdf
======
adtechperson
Pretty impressive stuff. The fraudsters are very sophisticated. I never would
have thought BGP hijacking would be used for ad fraud

